

Show HN: Audiohand, automatically aligns and mixes multiple recordings - wpg854
http://www.audiohand.com/

======
supercoder
This could be big for podcasters

~~~
_hq
Here's an example. It's a bunch of banter, but we recorded this at a busy
coffee shop with 2 iPhones - I was demoing it to a friend -
[https://audiohand.s3.amazonaws.com/m/609-1426881609782.mp3](https://audiohand.s3.amazonaws.com/m/609-1426881609782.mp3)

Also a link to an acoustic song using an iPad and an iPhone -
[https://audiohand.s3.amazonaws.com/m/41-1420075167599.mp3](https://audiohand.s3.amazonaws.com/m/41-1420075167599.mp3)

